
Chevy Bolt Challenges Tesla Model 3 - Corrado
http://www.businessinsider.com/chevy-bolt-range-versus-tesla-model-3-range-2016-9
======
Corrado
I think the automakers, and the business reports, are missing the point of the
Tesla (again). They think it's about simply making a car that has a better
{thing} than Tesla, whether that is range or the size of the touchscreen or
even the number of cars they can pump out. It's not. There is a reason that
Tesla had 400,000 pre orders for the Model 3 and it's not because it has a
cool key.

Tesla is bringing all of the pieces together in a way that no current
automobile manufacturer will. Could an existing car company (Toyota, Chevy,
Porsche, etc.) beat the Tesla at the EV game? Maybe. But I think its far more
likely that we are witnessing a paradigm shift and the existing companies are
like the carriage makers in the early 1900's trying to compete with the Model
T. How many vehicles to you see on the road built by the Frey Carriage
Company?

